# Desirable snowmobiles for Ice fishing.



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I know some of the brands and models to watch for but I know I am missing some. I'm trying to find a snowmobile for Erie ice if it actually gets hard this yr. The quad does OK but its time for a sled.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I just picked up a polaris indy trail deluxe, fan cooled, electric start, reverse. I've been looking for the right sled for a couple years for ice fishing. Missed a few deals last year, so I decided to pull the trigger before it gets cold. They're hard to find once ice is on. Try snowmobileauction.com the November and December auctions are best.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fan cooled with reverse long tracks are ideal, 2 ups are nice and have a little more room, i got one last year and love it, it's a beat for ice fishing.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice if the track is studded too, if not slow down very gradually or you will do the whoop whoop, kinda fun if ya mean it but the studs make traction on glare ice very nice but a fan cooled motor offers a lot more protection while poking along. Also keep a bottle of 25% soap water mix in case of no snow to keep from burning your hyfax up, problem is no snow, long ride , a lot of friction and when ya stop, track seems to seize up on hyfax from friction, takes a lot to bust her loose sometimes.


----------



## Jerry Franklin (Jul 9, 2015)

If you have a water cooled sled make sure that it has scrapers so you do not overheat


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

All great advice here when looking for a sled for ice fishing. My opinion here would be don't overlook buying a sled that has a 340 370 or 377 engine. It's nothing about speed out there. Can't really run over 20 mph without beating up your equipment.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I purchased a 2012 Polaris 2-up 4 stroke 750 with heated grips and studded from a guy in Virginia who does nothing but buy older ones and repairs them to sell as a hobby. I travel there for work so it was an easy ride for me but I think his is prices were worth the trip. He doesn't deal on price and I believe I got mine for a great price (under 4k). He does all his ads in sledswap.com. He travels thru pa and ohio often and I know he has dropped off sleds to people that bought a sled from him. For comparison check him out. Here is hismads on sledswap he has way more than he has on the site I think just because it is summer he doesn't put them all up. He had a 60x150 barn full of them. 

http://www.sledswap.com/class/index...]=2&b[search_location][2]=49&b[search]=search

He lives on a big farm in the Virginia mountains and this is truly his hobby. He sold a large construction company and this is his hobby and his prices were very low. He had sleds from all years with any option you could want and I think his most expensive was 5k.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool. Thanks. I've used a few "loaner" sleds up there that buddies had and would like to get something. My ATV has done me fine the last couple yrs but in heavy snow it gets a workout clawing through . Plus its nice having the weight distribution of a sled and the longer footprint for crossing cracks..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here is the one I picked up last season, I got it for 1500, it's a 96 500 fan cooled, reverse which is absolutely needed especially in parking lots, heated grips, 2 up, everything works no cracks in the seat, good machine used it on Erie last winter, hauled 2 guys and our gear easily. I probably overpaid a bit but a couple hundred bucks but whateverit was the only 2 up for sale that was fan cooled that didn't have torn seats or something else wrong with it. when I was looking to buy. It was worth every penny, I rigged up a board with 2 milk crates, I tow my sled and put a bucket in one bin with my fishfinder and minnows and the other a 20lb tank, tackle bag in the middle, shanty and camp chair behind the 2 up seat, strap it down and I can move pretty quick without worrying about losing anything, I cover my jet led and put bungees on it.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I agree best purchase I made was my little Elan thats light enough to move around and easy to work on.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great topic ..even if we don't get ice


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got a 1980 Polaris TX 340 given to me by a family member. His kid ran it into a fence years ago and they put it in storage. Its my first sled. Air cooled. No reverse. He said it will do around 60mph. Way faster than I need to go on the ice.

Just got it running last weekend. It runs good for siting for 7 years. The steering is bent and so are some of the rods that go to the front skis and some of the front frame is bent with a crack in the weld. Missing the wind shield and some cracks in the hood. So I have to tear that apart beat it back to free up the steering and re-weld the crack. Seems easy to work on. And it was free.

Couple of things I still need to do and maybe you guys can help. He either never got a title or does not know where it is. How do I get the sticker or plate for it? I am thinking bill of sale and go to the bmv?

Also, does anyone know of places to get parts for it. It looks like some of the years are interchangeable. I don't know enough about them to tell. I would even consider picking up a doner sled with a blown motor in it if I could find one with a good front end.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't need a title for snowmobile. Just take a bill of sale to department motor vehicle they will issue a sticker.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Don't need a title for snowmobile. Just take a bill of sale to department motor vehicle they will issue a sticker.


Cool thanks!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's my favorite, but I don't think it's for sale


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Reverse,scratchers if it's a newer 2 stroke, sturdy bumper to.pull ur sled.I mounted my hummingbird on my skidoo bars for my trips.it's nice to see gps whole time


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

best deal traded for a jet ski I never used anymore 2001 artic cat zr1 600 it has scratchers for glare ice and pulls like a champ in the back is another Yamaha good fled also


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a few pics of mine. Working on it some more tommrow.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KPI said:


> View attachment 199908
> best deal traded for a jet ski I never used anymore 2001 artic cat zr1 600 it has scratchers for glare ice and pulls like a champ in the back is another Yamaha good fled also


Those have been good sleds for us. Used to travel by quad and got tired of pushing some days. One thing not really considered or at least mentioned, a sled puts the least amount of pressure on the ice, a good safety consideration. I got my travel bags strapped on this week and installed new auger rack last week. It will be on the ice somewhere this year, if not Erie. She's ready to roll and my 1988 yami (in the back of kpi's) pic and this one is pretty solid and has 3150 original miles. (112 miles average per year) put 136 two years ago and 117 last year on Erie alone. That being said, I would recommend the studs in the track also. Had them put in two years ago and not sure why it was not done sooner. Makes a huge difference in start up when hauling and also stopping as mentioned. Come on cold snap!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

For this year looks like the best ones will have names like Basstracker, Bayliner, and such.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> For this year looks like the best ones will have names like Basstracker, Bayliner, and such.


Other places to go to fish and/or ride. And BTW, every one you listed is a boat not a snowmobile. Hope you fish better than you know the difference between a snowmobile and a boat. Guy asked what is desirable in a snowmobile. 
Like me, he may have an open invite to fish with my good friend up north in mn. Who knows! Assuming you were joking and not starting the same lame "wish all the ice melts or never comes" that the non ice guys like to do.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

If money were no issue...
http://www.snowmobile.com/specs/ski-doo/utility/2015/skandic-reg-wt/550f.html
Skidoo Skandic 550f 
Fan / air cooled (no snow needed) 
Carbureted (diagnostic computer not needed)
Wide track (awesome traction and weight distribution)
Two speed transmission (high,low,reverse, and park)
Lots of racks, storage, hitch
Two up seating

These things are amazing... They are made for Alaskan wilderness. If we had Minnesota ice every year on Erie, I would own it. Years like this remind me to keep this stuff under control. Atv's are useful year round. We go north like Erie rider, but I can't justify a $10,000 sled for ice that may never come


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I would love an arctic car bearcat... Love those things... Been watching all over to find one at a good deal but they hold their resale very well. That's why I have no issue with a decent sled that gets the job done and if it sits or its only used a weekend or two a year then it's no big deal to me. I find the best deals have been either New York, the U P of farther north. Those guys use those sleds and fit the bill good for Erie


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw a guy on the vermillion river last year on an old 440 sled. I forgot the mfg. either way it was spotless. He bought it brand new in the late 70's. Made me think, if I bought it new and kept it perfect it would pbobably pay off. It's just that $10k hit up front! This stuff only gets more expensive every year. Hard to store something 300 days a year and ride it 65.... On a good year that is!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been looking out of state and seen some good deals . I'm thinking I may end up taking s road trip one weekend and pick something up


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Look to the state up north for some deals. They have a huge snowmobile auction coming up:
http://www.snowmobileauction.com/index.htm
I like :
http://www.searchtempest.com/
I have to agree with ErieRider and dont like to spend money for something that sits in the garage most of the time.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

No


kneedeep said:


> Look to the state up north for some deals. They have a huge snowmobile auction coming up:
> http://www.snowmobileauction.com/index.htm
> I like :
> http://www.searchtempest.com/
> I have to agree with ErieRider and dont like to spend money for something that sits in the garage most of the time.


No need for expensive new sleds for the ice. Plenty of older fan cooled sleds that do the job for way under 1000.00. I have a 84 Yamaha Phazer and a 89 Ski Doo Safari. Gave 400.00 each and never missed a beat the past 2 ice seasons. 

Last year I even towed in 2 of tbose new expensive sleds in due to break down. 

Dwayne


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

yamaha phazor best ice sled ever...$500 bought two and a big ole SRV hahaha


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I seen a ice covered pond today! It may be short lived but I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Found a Polaris Indy classic touring sled locally that was in pristine condition so I picked it up . I need to put some picks on the track and make a couple brackets for carrying junk .Looking forward to getting it out ...be it this yr or next .


----------

